# Ecu



## death4umabove999 (Feb 23, 2004)

i was wondering which of the ecu chips would be best for me? i just want the most raw power and not too expensive. feedback would be great thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

there arent any chips for an altima. you can have your ecu reprogrammed but its quite expensive and as an only mod, its not going to net you as much as youre hoping for.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

As Asleep said it is not "chipped" ECU. Nissans use a hard wired PROM so they are reprogrammed (or reflashed) as a unit. Jim Wolf Technology has them available for your application.

Troy


----------

